# Molnija - Recent Arrival



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Newly arrived addition to my collection of open face Molnija pocket watches. Sent from Magnitogorsk (Stalin's Pittsburg) it looks to have made the 3,800 Km journey in 11 days.

The city is one of the first of Stalin's major projects and saw thousands of workers living in tents on the Steppes for years whilst the (then) worlds biggest steel plant was constructed in the waste lands. Spent several hours Googling the history and present situation of Magnitogorsk, information which will continue to affect my appreciation of this particular time piece




























... and some of the 'friends' it joins.










Julian L


----------

